# How tall is your headtube?



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

I know this is a bit of an odd request but I was wondering if I could get a few people to post pictures of their bikes and list their headtube heights along with effective top tube lengths for reference.

I'm doing a custom build and trying to get a feel for what the proportions might be like aesthetically if I go with a minimal spacer stack. I'm particularly interested in seeing any bikes with Top tubes in the range of 56-58cm and headtubes in the range of 16-20cm.

Hope you guys can help!


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, no photo. My headtube length was based upon determining my lowest riding position (thighs hitting belly soft tissue) that I might ever want and that would be with zero spacers. I'm currently running one 10 cm spacer on the bottom and top of my 100mm stem.


----------



## mavisto (May 24, 2011)

Frame size 60cm C to T
Head Tube 229mm
Virtual Toptube 580mm

Me = 6'4", 37" inseam, stupidly short torso and knackered hip joints.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I found my Seven build sheet. Short legs .... long torso. 

Saddle height 70cm
Set Tube 48 cm
Head tube 13.6 cm
Top tube 54.8

I'll work on getting some photos over the long weekend. It's generally dark when I get home during the week.

Photo added!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Not custom, and CF, but top tube is 56 cm and (extended) head tube 18.5 cm.


----------



## fa63 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine has a 56.5cm top tube, and a 18.5cm head tube (plus another 3.2cm for the Chris King headset stack height):


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is my Tsunami...The HT is a bit shorter than what you are looking for, but it will give you reference for the shorter side of things.

TT - 57cm
HT - 11.2cm (14.2cm total stack height with HT and head set together)
ST - 50cm
STA - 74 degrees


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

56cm toptube and 16cm headtube my height 184cm


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is too short, I bought a Cdale r700, caad 7, because it was lots prettier than the synapse sport. Bad move for an old dude. I ended up buying a head tube extender which is a practical solution functionally, but poor aesthetically and mechanically. The shorter your head tube, the more weight will be on the front tire and the farther forward your center of gravity. This is the reason I purchased a K1 gixxer thousand as opposed to a K1 Yamaha R1. You ride in the center of mass on the Suzuki, and peaking over the bars on the R1. Don't get me wrong, I like quick handling, but on a longer day in the saddle, its twitchy as opposed to fun! Like I said I'm a little old. There appear to be advantages to a longer head tube when it comes to longitudal and lateral stiffness, with less bending moment out board of the bearing races?


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i'm 5'10.5 with a 34.84in inseam (88.5cm). i've always been fitted to 55cm frames but have never felt spot on with it. so i bit the bullit and bought a 58cm c-c top and seat tube frame. head tube is 20cm with a quill stem and height is good. running an 11cm which may be stretching me out a bit but still undecided. 
i've just bought a Fondriest with an 18cm, 1in head tube which will be using threadless. the headset i'm using is a Miche primato which advertises a 39mm stack height but i can't confirm that as i'm waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## locominute (Aug 29, 2006)

custom tsunami with virtual l TT c to c of 53.5cm

and 22cm head tube.-- (not including headset )

not particularly aero, but real comfy for my neck


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

Don't have a pic, but custom Curtlo with a TT of 55 and a HT of 14.25


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Seven Axiom SL
HT 13.4


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry no pics, but head tube approx. 8" (not including head set)


----------



## Frogger (Feb 6, 2004)

*Custom Titanium Bike*

This custom titanium frame was built maybe five years ago in China. I put it together with a bunch of cheap PerformanceBike parts, but I loved the way it rides. I must have ridden 10 to 15 organized centuries with it.

This frame has only 54cm effective top tube. I designed this frame with a 15cm head tube (notice head tube extension above top tube). The top tube is also slightly sloped for a taller head tube. This picture showed a lot of spacers because it was taken when I first put it together. I wanted to be conservative and not cut the fork too short. The handlebar was a lot higher than I had on my other bikes, but it was very comfortable for me. 

Frogger


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Yao Ming rides!


----------



## jpfirefly (Mar 16, 2012)

58.5 TT, 17 HT, running 1cm of stack (may make it 5mm)


----------



## some123 (Apr 21, 2012)

i dunno


----------

